# amazon



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Dispatched on 14 December, 2003: 6 items - delivery estimate: Dec 11, 2003 - Dec 13, 2003

How the fuck do they work that out then?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> Dispatched on 14 December, 2003: Â Â Â 6 items - delivery estimate: Dec 11, 2003 - Dec 13, 2003
> 
> How the fuck do they work that out then?


They have a time machine.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Perhaps just a gitch - I have to say, although they are not always the cheapest (apart from games where they are) - their shipping process is second to none.

I have ordered things from Amazon as late as 15.00 and recieved them the next day !

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Perhaps just a gitch - I have to say, although they are not always the cheapest (apart from games where they are) - there shipping process is second to none.
> 
> I have ordered things from Amazon as late as 15.00 and recieved them the next day !
> 
> Damian


I've ordered things from the as late as 15.00 and not received them for 2 weeks, despite them telling me it would get there the next day. Reckon it was Royal Mail's fault though


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Looks like a bloody good service to me!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think - but I can't be sure - that these must have been items you ordered maybe a week ago and the delivery estimate then would be between the 11th and 13th.

Then, their estimate was optimistic and weren't dispatched till the 14th, but the original estimate didn't get updated.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I think - but I can't be sure - that these must have been items you ordered maybe a week ago and the delivery estimate then would be between the 11th and 13th.
> 
> Then, their estimate was optimistic and weren't dispatched till the 14th, but the original estimate didn't get updated.


Well done Sherlock! 

Sorry, I souldn't be so sarcy, because I didn't state that fact, but yeah that's what happened. Still annoying though. Just a crappy script on the server, I suppose.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Sherlock? No. Sheer luck? Yes. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Amazon are usually very good in my opinion. When we have ordered bits from them, they have arrived within days and well packaged aswell


----------



## HumphreyF (Nov 7, 2003)

> Still annoying though.


If you know what the problem is and _you_ still find it annoying - how the fuck do you think we feel having to listen to it being told by you?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> If you know what the problem is and _you_ still find it annoying - how the fuck do you think we feel having to listen to it being told by you?


uhm...if you find this annoying - why are you even bothering to listen (read).... ??? :

Damian


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> If you know what the problem is and _you_ still find it annoying - how the fuck do you think we feel having to listen to it being told by you?


Well I know that personal insults are frowned upon in this forum, but I feel I've been provoked, therefore feel justified in saying....

Fuck off, you twat. It's the flame room. That's what we do here. If you don't like it, go elsewhere.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

p.s.

Knob.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Why do you suppose he uses a series of pseudonyms? My guess is so he can throw in something "controversial" and see what the response is.....

IMO If you have something to say, do it under your own name or fuck off. Have the courage of your convictions.

I come out with some daft sh1te on occasion and am glad to have it pointed out when I'm behaving like a dick, but then I'm a grown up these days (sadly).


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look your all blokes...correct ;D.. so that makes all, each and every single one of you at least an opinionated TWAT ;D


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

what really fucks me off is that i spent about Â£50 on their site on Thurs/Fri for my brothers xmas presents and they said it qualified for free delivery but what was the estimated delivery date?

26-28th December.

"Alternatively you can pay for 1st class postage which will ensure next day delivery"

Wouldn't you assume if you pay Â£50 you would get 1st class free???

Just another way to make a quick buck


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just another way to make a quick buck


You have to expect delivery delays if you order from the states.... :


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

i wasn't, it's the .co.uk site i was using.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> i wasn't, it's the .co.uk site i was using.


then you would have paid in pounds sterling, not dollars.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

"just a way to make a quick buck" is or was i thought a phrase that was commonly known.

I should have said pound and not buck to not confuse people

??? ??? ???


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Well I know that personal insults are frowned upon in this forum, but I feel I've been provoked, therefore feel justified in saying....
> 
> Fuck off, you twat. It's the flame room. That's what we do here. If you don't like it, go elsewhere.


don't worry about it phil one day flaxseed may say something interesting.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

don't get me started on this excuse for a fucking company.

I ordered about two weeks my bro's xmas pressie as written earlier but still haven't received it and it's about 6 hours til xmas day.

Phoned them up after tracking down them from the yellow pages website as they list their no. on their site but all i get is a recorded msg saying "we are closed due to the public holidays - press 1 alternatively for customer service" I pressed "1" and what did i get? "we are closed due to the pblic holidays"

GRRRRRRRRRRR.

Then up pops up msn messenger saying i have a new msg and it's from amazon saying they couldn't dispatch the order as it isn't complete. If i remove the listed items they can dispatch. But wait for it, they list ALL the items i wanted 

It's nice they gave such advance warning that they couldn't dispatch

Great (sarcasm) company that i will NEVER be using again.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, I've had great service from them this year and in the past - everything arrived on time, no extra charge for separate despatch.

Maybe if L8 wasn't such an impatient sod they would have arrived!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

it's not that i'm impatient but it's christmas eve and i ordered the cd's two weeks ago for my brothers xmas present hence the reason i'm annoyed.

I've known parcels sent to america arrive quicker than this!


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I must have been lucky, I ordered a Flash Pen on the 16th Dec and it was delivered for free on the 22nd.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I ordered some presents for my kids on 18th Dec - got a delivery date on most of 24th - they arrived last week, and the Game which was estimated despatch of 28th Dec - the only item the wrong side of Xmas arrived on monday in a separate parcel. I hadn't paid any extra for delivery but they seem to have pulled out all the stops.

The CDs I ordered from Play took a while but did arrive, the CD-Wow ones have been fine. Guess you must have been unucky Rupert ? Were they unusual CD's - Rick Astley, Gary Glitter sings Kids favourites etc ?


----------

